
Man hacked his Alexa to speak out of a singing fish, and it's horrifying - xbryanx
http://mashable.com/2016/11/04/big-mouth-billy-bass-alexa-/#mrpCYng7piq4
======
bayonetz
AFIK, Alexa doesn't have an API the gives speech timing info. I assume this
must monitor the sound and trigger a mouth movement whenever the wave
amplitude goes over a certain threshold. Would be cool to make a reusable
monitor/trigger component along with different swappable animatronic figures
(cats, ardvarks, Trump's head, ...). I'd buy one for the office.

------
knoepfle
That's not horrifying, that's awesome. But the clickbait title got me to look
at it, so I shouldn't criticize.

------
lowmagnet
I watch it over and over just for the fish lifting its head and mouthing
"blodoop". For some reason, this is infinitely entertaining.

------
yladiz
As an aside, I find Alexa's voice much better than either Google Now or Siri.
It still sounds a bit robotic, but it feels quite soothing compared to the
harsh Google Voice or the "too robotic" Siri.

------
ohadron
That's actually great user experience and I'm certain someone will make a
product with a similar idea (physical movement that signifies the bot is
listening and talking).

------
schiffern
Horrifying and/or hilarious video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBqiW1R5_JM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zBqiW1R5_JM)

------
nunez
Finally Billy the Big Mouth Bass has a purpose in life

------
nwrk
+1

------
joesmo
Would have been nice if the video wasn't in a walled garden.

